# Wird XFree jetzt auch in Gentoo abgelöst? XServer?

## tex

Hi,

ich habe gerade auf derstandard.at gelesen, dass XFree ja seine Lizenz geändert hat und viele Distributoren, eben u.a. Gentoo XFree aus den Distributionen genommen haben. Zumindest was wohl XFree 4.4 angeht. Meine Frage nun: Wird XFree nun durch XServer abgelöst? Ich warte schon länger auf ein ebuild von xserver (xserver.freedesktop.org), aber im Portage ist noch nichts zu finden. Wie wird es denn mit Xfree unter Gentoo weitergehen? Oder wartet man nur, dass Xserver stable ist (falls es das nicht sein sollte)?

MfG

Tex

----------

## wizzzard

Mahlzeit!

So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird ab jetzt keine neue Xfree Version mehr im Portage auftauchen, eben wegen jener Lizenz. Die letzte Version ist somit die 4.4-rc2.

Die Ebuilds zu xServer findest du z.B. hier

Sind allerdings CVS Ebuilds, aber zum testen sicherlich nicht schlecht!

----------

## ralph

Also soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe, kommt halt jetzt erstmal der 4.4 nicht in den portage tree.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137607

Was den xserver angeht, so ist das Ding wohl in einem recht frühen Stadium, insofern wird es noch etwas dauern, bis es ein wirklicher Ersatz geworden ist. Ebuilds gibt es aber schon:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=106391&highlight=xserver

----------

## wizzzard

LOL, 2 dumme, ein Gedanke!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aproxx

Gibts besondere Unterschiede zwischen XFree und XServer?

----------

## wizzzard

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass das auch in obigem Thread drin stand, war irgendwas mit Transparenz und co.

----------

## Aproxx

GEIL! Werd mal versuchen das Ding zum Laufen zu bekommen. 3D Beschleunigung durch die DRI Treiber vom Kernel bleibt aber schon erhalten, oder?

----------

## wizzzard

Keine Ahnung, ob die schon in der Entwicklung bei 3d Beschleunigung angekommen sind.

Mir persönlich würde es auch gefallen, wenns so wäre, da ich hier in meinem Notebook ne Sis650 drin habe, zu der es leider keinerlei Treiber gibt.   :Sad: 

----------

## Aproxx

Die Treiber sind ja im Kernel, also müsste es doch egal sein, ob der XServer es unterstütz, oder nicht, oder?

Hat Transparenz ohne HW überhaupt sinn?

----------

## wizzzard

Hmmm, gute Frage, nächste Frage, aber wenn du den xServer am laufen hast, melde dich bitte, würde mich interessieren!

----------

## Aproxx

Werd ich, emerging läuft auch schon.

----------

## lostSoul

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Gibts besondere Unterschiede zwischen XFree und XServer?

 

Ich habe den freedesktop xserver neulich mal getestet. Nach einigen Anfängerfehlern (die ebuilds sind nocht nicht 100% in Ordnung, da Deps fehlen und somit beim ersten Start keinerlei Schatteneffekte vorhanden sind). Die Menütransparentz habe ich bis Heute noch nicht hinbekommen, keine Ahnung wieso... Ich habe mich danach auch mal im offiziellen iRC Channel erkundigt, leider entpuppte sich die Menütransparentz als extra Bonbon von irgend einer GTK Applikation  :Neutral:  Ein weiterer Minuspunkt ist die fehlende Treiberunterstützung. Mit dem Xvesa Treiber laggt mein Browser beim Scrollen und nach einiger Zeit fängt mein Laptopkühler an zu brummen, weil der XServer mehr Resourcen als der normale xfree Server vebraucht. Naja, die Versionen sind ja bis jetzt erst Beta und ich werde mal abwarten wie sich das Projekt, hoffe ich doch mal positiv entwickelt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

was mich persönlich am meisten interessiert:

benutzt denn schon jemand eine xfree-alternative?

wenn ja, schreibt doch mal, welche genau und wie eure erfahrungen so sind.

danke  :Wink: 

--------

ich persönlich benutze noch xfree-4.3.99.902-r2,

die frage ist nur, ob das das aktuellste und beste ist.

----------

## platinumviper

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> was mich persönlich am meisten interessiert:
> 
> benutzt denn schon jemand eine xfree-alternative?

 

Da XFree86 auf den Sourcen des originalen X basiert läuft auf fast jeder Workstation eine Alternative (normaler 64-Bittig da die meisten Hersteller schon seit ca. 10 Jahren keine 32-Bitter mehr produzieren).

Ich halte die Kritik an der neuen Lizenz für völligen Blödsinn, sie wesentlich freier als die GPL. Was ist denn dagegen einzuwenden, dass die Dokumentation den Satz "This product includes software developed by The XFree86 Project, Inc (http://www.xfree86.org/) and its contributors" enthalten muss?

platinumviper

----------

## Lenz

Wenn das alles ist, verstehe ich's auch nicht. Ist das bei GPL Software nicht generell Pflicht, in den Credits auf die ursprünglichen Autoren hinzuweisen?

----------

## sirro

Ich glaube das Problem ist nicht nur die neue Lizenz, sondern das arrogante Auftreten des Chefentwicklers, der wohl angesprochen auf die Probleme gesagt haben soll, dass die GPL-Projekte halt ihre Lizenz ändern sollen.

Wenn man bedenkt was für eine Anstrengung es für Mozilla war eben diese durchzuführen, dann kann man sich vorstellen, dass diese Aussage fernab jeglicher Realität ist.

Ob es noch weitere Probleme gibt weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.

X.org [1] soll doch ein Fork von XFree86 sein, nur um einen weiteren Server in die Diskussion zu werfen  :Wink: 

[1] http://x.org/

----------

## Inte

 *http://www.xfree86.org/legal/licenses.html wrote:*   

> What about GPL-compatibility? Is this license GPL compatible?
> 
> No.
> 
> The 1.1 license is not GPL-compatible which means that the two programs cannot be combined into a larger work unless the authors of both works agree to this arrangement. That does not mean it cannot happen, it just means all parties must agree to it happening. We refer you to the GPL Faq for an in depth discussion of this issue.
> ...

 

Versteh ich das richtig, daß XFree86 jetzt nur noch nach der Zustimmung der Autoren zusammen mit anderer Software vertrieben werden darf? Dann müßte Gentoo für jedes Programm, daß bei der GRP-Installation dabei sein soll überprüfen, ob die Autoren das überhaupt genehmigen. Falls dem wirklich so ist, dann ist es klar warum keine Distribution mehr an XFree86 festhalten will. Das wäre ein riesiger Aufwand.  :Neutral: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Carlo

Ja, diese Lizenzänderung ist wohl allein deswegen reingenommen worden, um nach einiger Zeit weiterer stiller Entwicklung eventuelle Forks mit Hinweis auf die Lizenz verbieten zu können. Ich kann mir jedenfalls keine weitere sinnvolle Verwendung vorstellen. Glücklicherweise lesen manche Leute Lizenzen auch.

Carlo

----------

## crashedworld

Jetzt mal ne Frage in eine ganz andere Richtung:

Gibt es eine Graphische oberfläche, ähnlich dem XFree, das die selben Interfaces hat (damit KDE, GNOME, etc. noch lauffähig sind) und gänzlich ohne die Netzwerkunterstützung auskommt?

Denn auf den meisten Home-Computern wird dieses Feature nicht benötigt, aber Geschwindigkeit ist das schwerwiegendere Kriterium.

Hat von euch jemand etwas derartiges im Einsatz?

----------

## platinumviper

 *sirro wrote:*   

> X.org [1] soll doch ein Fork von XFree86 sein

 

Umgekehrt, X.org ist das Original, XFree86 ist die angepasste Version für die x86 Architektur.

platinumviper

----------

## boris64

ok, das ist ja alles interessant, schön und gut.

aber benutzt von euch jemand gerade schon etwas anderes als xfree86?

sprich xserver oder was auch immer.

----------

## platinumviper

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ok, das ist ja alles interessant, schön und gut.
> 
> aber benutzt von euch jemand gerade schon etwas anderes als xfree86?
> 
> sprich xserver oder was auch immer.

 

Seit einigen Jahren MetroX, XFree86 unterstützte damals noch nicht mehrere Grafikkarten in einem Rechner.

platinumviper

----------

## Realmaker

Könnte ich mit dem Xserver immernoch Enemy-Territory spielen und mein KDE benutzen? Muss ich dann bestimmt libs neukompilieren?

----------

## sirro

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Umgekehrt, X.org ist das Original, XFree86 ist die angepasste Version für die x86 Architektur.r

 

Sorry ich meine [1]. da ist anscheinend ein Unterschied zw. X.Org und www.X.org  :Wink: 

[1] http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

----------

## furanku

 *wizzzard wrote:*   

> Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass das auch in obigem Thread drin stand, war irgendwas mit Transparenz und co.

 

Da verwechselst Du was. Es gibt auf freedesktop.org zwei X Server an denen gearbeitet wird.

 Der X Org Server: Das ist ein XFree Server der kurz vor dem Release von XFree 4.4 geforkt wurde, um die Entwicklung offener zu gestalten. Dieser unterliegt daher auch nicht der neuen XFree Lizenz. Soweit ich weiss laufen auch alle Hardware beschleunigten (binär) Treiber mit diesem Server.

Keith Packards X Server: Das ist der mit der Transparenz. Dieser ist noch in einem frühen Entwicklungsstadium, und unterstützt, zumindest für z.B. nvidia Karten keine Hardwarebeschleunigung

Frank

----------

## rc

hi,

was ist eigentlich mit folgendem Satz gemeint ?

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *http://www.xfree86.org/legal/licenses.html wrote:*   
> 
> To avoid issues with application programs such as KDE and GNOME and other X-based applications, that are licensed under the GPL, the 1.1 licence is not being applied to client side libraries. 
> 
> 

 

Das heisst doch eigentlich, dass für Rechner, die - wie meiner (im Moment) - nur als Client ("client side libaries" hoffentlich interpretier ich das richtig) benutzt werden, man die Jungs von XFree86 nicht fragen brauch ob man XFree86 verwenden darf oder nicht.

Und was sind dann eigentlich "nicht client side libaries" ?

Welche(r) Server brauchen denn umbedingt XFree86 ?

Ich hoffe ich hab net allzu viel Schrott geschrieben, aber diese ganzen Lizenz Faxen fand ich schon bei MS (srry das ich die hier erwähne) nicht so klasse.

Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären warum das so wichtig ist.

grüsse, rc

----------

## vitae

gibts denn schon ebuilds fürn xorg?

y-windows hört sich schon ganz gut an, allerdings hab ich hier ut2k3 und q3 rumliegen, die ich schon ab und zu gerne noch spielen würde. nur wäre das ohne hardwarebeschleunigung bei meiner geforce nicht so dolle.

in usr/portage/x11-base hab ich nämlich nix gefunden :/

----------

## Voltago

 *vitae wrote:*   

> gibts denn schon ebuilds fürn xorg?

 

Jupp, und zwar hier. Erzählt dann mal einer, wie's ihm ergangen ist mit dem neuen X Server, bin zwar neugierig, aber z. Z. zeitbedingt nicht sonderlich abenteuerlustig...  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich halte die Kritik an der neuen Lizenz für völligen Blödsinn, sie wesentlich freier als die GPL. Was ist denn dagegen einzuwenden, dass die Dokumentation den Satz "This product includes software developed by The XFree86 Project, Inc (http://www.xfree86.org/) and its contributors" enthalten muss?
> 
> 

 

Die XFree-Lizenz ist nicht kompatibel mit der GPL. Dazu gibt es im Netz mittlerweile nun aber wirklich genug Texte und Diskussionsgruppen.

Im übrigen spricht nichts dagegen, wenn Du Dir XFree86 aus dem CVS ziehst und Dir die neueren Versionen selber zusammenschraubst. Das dürfte kaum ein Problem sein, die kompilieren problemlos ....

Oder nimm ein BSD, da gibt's diesen Affentanz nicht

JEHOVA!  :Smile: 

----------

## vitae

 *wizzzard wrote:*   

> Hmmm, gute Frage, nächste Frage, aber wenn du den xServer am laufen hast, melde dich bitte, würde mich interessieren!

 

habs grade zum laufen bekommen.

xorg-x11-0.0_pre20040320 installiert, nvidia-kernel 1.0.4496-r3 und glx installiert.

nvidia-glx hab ich mit -nodeps kompiliert, weil xfree in seiner abhängigkeit war. 

funktioniert alles super, sieht stabil aus, werds aber nochmal mit q3a testen. bei fluxbox machts jedenfalls keine probs.

installiert ist der aktuelle gentoo-dev-kernel.

----------

## stevemitchell

in welcher form unterscheidet sich xorg denn zu xfree86 außer der lizenz?

ich meine der xserver bietet ja z.B schatten und echte transparenz. gibt es bei xorg ähnlich fortschritte oder warum sollte ich jetzt auf xorg umsteigen?

----------

## Lenz

Echte Transparenz? Das ist mir neu! Gibt's das ab 4.4? Habe hier 4.3 installiert.

----------

## sirro

 *vitae wrote:*   

> habs grade zum laufen bekommen.
> 
> installiert ist der aktuelle gentoo-dev-kernel.

 

Hab gerade xorg-x11 installiert. Soweit kein Problem (emerge -B --nodeps xorg-x11 und dann der Tausch mit xfree)

es läuft auch alles super (fluxbox, licq, konqueror, klipper.) nur Opera startet nicht:

```
$ opera 

opera: spellcheck.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

opera: Could not initialize spell checker interface. Generic failure (-1)

QFontLoader: Internal error
```

Ob man noch mehr neukompilieren muss? QT? Wobei QT kaum sein kann, da ja alle KDE-Apps laufen.

Kann das mit opera vielleicht jmd. gegentesten? Bei mir tats weder die shared noch die static-Version.

Kernel bei mir siehe Signatur.

EDIT: Hab jetzt wieder zurück auf xfree gewechselt, bis die Sache mit Opera geklärt ist.

----------

## IWBCMAN

Selten habe ich so viel durcheinander geshen wie in diese Forum. Obwohl Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist hoffe ich etwas hier beitragen zu können was ein bißschen Klarheit schafft.

XFree86 is eine "implementation" der X Protokol für x86 Microprozessoren.  Dieser Protokol stammt ürsprünglich von der Organization die wir kennen als www.x.org. Der Chefentwickler von XFree86, David Dawes, hat eine neue Lizenz rausgebracht für 4.3.99-r3 und spätere Versionen der XFre86 software, einschließlich 4.4. Wieso er dieses gemacht hat ist Thema viele Spekulation gewesen. 

Auf jeden Fall beinahe die Gesamtheit aller Linux Distributoren und die BSD's haben diese Lizenz Änderungen abgelehnt. Als David Dawes diesen Lizenz Änderungen Öffentlich gemacht hat gab es einen riesen Aufruhe-zunächst galt diese verändert Lizenz sämtlichen Teilen der XFree86 Distributrion. 

Nach dem Richard M. Stallman eine Diskussion mit Dawes geführt hat-hat Dawes die Lizenz Änderungen nur geltend gemacht für den Server Libraries- eine Implementation der X Protokol besteht aus server-side und client-side libraries(Bibliotheken). 

Verschiedene Anwendungen (in GNOME/KDE etc.) sind gegen den client-side Libraries gelinkt, wohingegen keine Anwendung sind normaliweise gegen den X server gelinkt(abgesehen von den GPL'ed vnc). Vor Dawes die neue Lizenez Bestimmungen hinsichtlich der client-libraries  aufgehoben hat war es illiegal kompilierte Binären Dateien auszugeben(Distribute) die gegen diesen Libraries gelinkt waren. 

Wie wir alle jetzt wissen waren diesen kleine Änderungen nicht genüg um die Linux Distributoren dazu zu bewegen sich wieder auf XFree86 einzulassen. Seit etwa 16 Monaten gab es schon heisse Spekulation über eine mögliche Fork des XFr86 codes. 

Diese Spekulation kamm erst richtig im Gang als Keith Packard seine cvs-Privilegen bei XFR86 verloren hat.  Keith Packard ist derjenige der das sogenannte freedesktop.org xserver geschrieben hat(frühere als kdrive bekannt) welches "real" Transparenz und mächtige graphische Komposition ermöglicht(er hat uns auch render/randr gegeben-damit wir endlich nach so viele Jahren gute AA-Text Darstellung haben). 

Leider befindet sich der xserver derzeit in eine sehr frühe Beta zustand- man kann es zwar installiere-dazu gibts auch ebuild, aber für die meisten Graphik Karten unterstützt es nur Framebuffer Modus-ie. keine 3D Beschleunigung.  

Als die Entschidung gefallen ist der neue Lizenz Bestimmungen abzulehnen haben die Jungs, die Xouvert gemacht haben, sich mit anderen bei freedsktop.org und einige von www.x.org  zusammen getan und haben Xfree86-4.3.99-r2 genommen als Basis für den x.org server. r2 war der letzte Version des XFree86 was noch unter den alten GPL-Kompatible Lizenz ausgegeben wurde. 

Da einige Entwickler sehr wütend auf Dawes waren haben die ihre Patches welche die für 4.4 geschrieben haben zurückgenommen und diesen sind jetzt in der x.org-Xserver. 

Der x.org-Xserver ist Binär Kompatible mit den 4.3 XFree86 -was heißt man kann es ohne weiteres installieren und nützen-ich benütze dieses jetzt-man muß nur darauf achten daß die Pfaden für Schrifarten sind nun auf /usr/share/fonts geändert und dementsprechend muß einige Konfiguration Dateien angepaßt-darüber hinaus ist Frteetype jetzt seperat von Xseerver installiert.

Nun hoffe ich daß ich bißchen Klarheit hier reingebracht habe, trozt wahnsinnig viele gramatikalischen Fehlern....

----------

## b0fh

Sind eigentlich schon jemandem unoffizielle ebuilds für xfree 4.4 über den weg gelaufen?

----------

## eGore911

 *IWBCMAN wrote:*   

> Selten habe ich so viel durcheinander geshen wie in diese Forum. Obwohl Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist hoffe ich etwas hier beitragen zu können was ein bißschen Klarheit schafft.
> 
> .....
> 
> Nun hoffe ich daß ich bißchen Klarheit hier reingebracht habe, trozt wahnsinnig viele gramatikalischen Fehlern....

 

Und obwohl deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache ist, bist du der erste der es geschafft hat, mir nach langem herumsuchen ENDLICH ein bischen Klarheit verschafft hat. DANKE!!!!!!

----------

## aZZe

Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich finde es immer wieder lästig, schade und traurig, dass es immer wieder Leute bzw. Unternehmen gibt, die meinen och schließen wir uns mal der Open Source Gemeinde an.... ist ja echt nen cooles Projekt dann aber nach einer Zeit irgendwie einen Höhenkoller bekommen und meinen es müsse sich alles nun nach ihrer Nase richten, da sich ihr Projekt, wie das XFree projekt z.B. nun etabliert hat. Sicherlich jetzt sagen hier manche es gibt Alternativen wie xorg. Nur mal ganz ehrlich wollen wir das? Wollen wir immer wieder von etwas gutem  abgehen weil sich irgend ein paar Deppen gestritten haben und deswegen uns reinknien und was neues machen müssen? Ich weiß nicht so recht....xorg ist vielleicht eine Alternative aber kein Ersatz zu XFree. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt stinke wütend darüber! So kann man die Entwicklung von Linux natürlich auch aufhalten und man brauch noch nicht mal SCO und Microsoft dazu. 

Mir wäre es lieb wenn sich manche Herren bei XFree besinnen würden, damit die Entwicklung an XFree weitergehen kann. Denn eins müssen sie sich auch bewusst sein....ohne die Unterstützung der Distributoren werden sie auch keine Lizenzen mehr benötigen, da es keiner mehr benutzt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## trapperjohn

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> [...] xorg ist vielleicht eine Alternative aber kein Ersatz zu XFree. 

 

Warum? Ist doch schließlich ein fork aus den Original-Quellen ... Und so wie die Entwicklung aussieht, wird es wohl der X Server der nächsten (oder übernächsten) Generation der meisten Distributionen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Sicherlich jetzt sagen hier manche es gibt Alternativen wie xorg. Nur mal ganz ehrlich wollen wir das? Wollen wir immer wieder von etwas gutem  abgehen weil sich irgend ein paar Deppen gestritten haben und deswegen uns reinknien und was neues machen müssen? Ich weiß nicht so recht....xorg ist vielleicht eine Alternative aber kein Ersatz zu XFree. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt stinke wütend darüber! So kann man die Entwicklung von Linux natürlich auch aufhalten und man brauch noch nicht mal SCO und Microsoft dazu. 

 

Ich glaube, Du hast keinen blassen Dunst, worüber Du da überhaupt sprichst.

1) Was hat ein X-Server mit Linux zu tun?

2) Wer maßgebliche Leistung zu einem Projekt dazugibt, sollte auch selber entscheiden können, was mit diesem Projekt passiert. Wenn's eine Lizenzänderung gibt, dann ist das ok, und man sollte dankbar sein, dass XFree86 bis hierhin wunderbare Dienste geleistet hat. 

P.S.: Die Quellen liegen nach wie vor offen; nicht meckern, sondern besser machen. 

3) X.org ist ein direkter Fork von XFree und kann ganz wunderbar ein Ersatz für ebendieses sein

4) Die Entwicklung läßt sich garantiert nicht von der Lizenz eines X-Servers aufhalten. 

Und wenn ich dann noch lese, das jemand 'stinke wütend' ist, wenn ein Projekt seine eigenen Lizenzbedingungen bestimmt, dann lache ich darüber nur ....

----------

## aZZe

Ja ich weiß. O.K. hab mich vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt. Wie du schon geschrieben hast....der nächsten Generation! Meine Frage war muss denn so etwas sein? Muss man immer wieder von einem eigentlich recht guten Projekt abwandern und immer wieder was "neues" kreiieren, obwohl es in diesem Fall ja nichts neues ist? Man könnte doch lieber diese Mehrarbeit in das ursprüngliche Projekt reinstecken dieses weiter zu perfektionieren, denn es war schon sehr perfekt.....wenn es da diesen Oberprogrammierer von XFree nicht gäbe.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Muss man immer wieder von einem eigentlich recht guten Projekt abwandern und immer wieder was "neues" kreiieren, obwohl es in diesem Fall ja nichts neues ist? Man könnte doch lieber diese Mehrarbeit in das ursprüngliche Projekt reinstecken dieses weiter zu perfektionieren, denn es war schon sehr perfekt.....wenn es da diesen Oberprogrammierer von XFree nicht gäbe.

 

Ich verstehe Deine Aufregung nicht. Darfst Du XFree86 jetzt nicht mehr benutzen? Sind die Quellen für Dich nicht mehr frei zugänglich? Ist XFree86 für Dich jetzt kostenpflichtig?

Um Dir längere Überlegungen gleich abzunehmen: Nichts davon trifft zu. Das einzige, was ein Problem mit XFree86 hat, ist die GPL und genau dort solltest Du den / die Verantwortlichen suchen. Ich benutze meistens BSD, da gibt's gar kein Problem. Auf Gentoo habe ich mir XFree86 4.4 selber gebaut, da gibt's auch kein Problem. Oder brauchst Du tatsächlich ein von Gentoo mitgeliefertes ebuild, um XFree 4.4 zu installieren? Slackware schei*t auf die Restriktionen der GPL und liefert XFree 4.4 angeblich gleich mit aus, da gibt's auch kein Problem. Nur die GPL-nahen Distributionen verzichten auf XFree 4.4 und Du bist wütend auf XFree86?

----------

## aZZe

Neeeeiiiin. Ich bin nicht wütend auf XFree, auch nicht auf die GPL. Ich bin nur darüber wütend, dass die Leute sich nicht mal an einen Tisch setzen können und so ein popliges Thema mal eben in 5 Minuten ausdiskutieren können, weil mehr brauch man wirklich nicht dafür. Stattdessen wird einen auf bockig gemacht.....wie damals im Kindergarten. Ich denke halt einfach man sollte wenigstens innerhalb der Opensource eine Sprache sprechen.

----------

## SnorreDev

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Neeeeiiiin. Ich bin nicht wütend auf XFree, auch nicht auf die GPL. Ich bin nur darüber wütend, dass die Leute sich nicht mal an einen Tisch setzen können und so ein popliges Thema mal eben in 5 Minuten ausdiskutieren können, weil mehr brauch man wirklich nicht dafür. Stattdessen wird einen auf bockig gemacht.....wie damals im Kindergarten. Ich denke halt einfach man sollte wenigstens innerhalb der Opensource eine Sprache sprechen.

 

Es wurde doch von einigen probiert mit dem neuen "Obermotz" bei XF86 zu reden. Es endete darin, dass einige von dem Projekt abgesprungen sind, und nichts geschehen ist. Ich verstehe die Haltung von XF86 nicht. Es ist ein gutes Projekt, auch wenn die API eher was fuer den Eimer ist, und es ist etabliert. Sie muessten doch schon gemerkt haben, dass viele Distri's abspringen. Wenn das kein Grund fuer eine Einsicht ist, dann weiss ich es auch nicht. Leider ist ja mein Favourite Fresco noch in den Kinderschuhen und nicht wirklich was fuer den Taeglichen einsatz.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Neeeeiiiin. Ich bin nicht wütend auf XFree, auch nicht auf die GPL. Ich bin nur darüber wütend, dass die Leute sich nicht mal an einen Tisch setzen können und so ein popliges Thema mal eben in 5 Minuten ausdiskutieren können, weil mehr brauch man wirklich nicht dafür. Stattdessen wird einen auf bockig gemacht.....wie damals im Kindergarten. Ich denke halt einfach man sollte wenigstens innerhalb der Opensource eine Sprache sprechen.

 

tja, so sieht leider die realität aus und ich kann deine emotionen

auch ein wenig nachvollziehen.

es gab da mal ein t-shirt, auf dem stand folgender, schlauer satz:

"ich bin mit der gesamtsituation unzufrieden."

zurück zum thema:

```
emerge -C xfree && emerge xorg-x11 && emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6
```

und gut is (habe ich gerade auch gemacht *stolzsei*  :Wink: )

----------

## amne

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C xfree && emerge xorg-x11 && emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6
> ```
> ...

 

Sogar ich als alter Fortschrittsgegner (auf 2 meiner 3 Rechner läuft noch ein Kernel der 2.4er Serie) hab soeben xorg-x11 ausprobiert. Scheint gut zu laufen. Das emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6 kann man sich glaub ich auch sparen, oder?

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

ich hab heute morgen auch zu xorg-x11 gewechselt.  :Smile: 

Das emergen lief problemlos, hab erst 

```
emerge -C xfree
```

 gemacht, dann 

```
emerge -O xorg-x11
```

 und dann die deps. Später noch 

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

 und 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

 (weiss nicht ob manś machen muss, aber egal  :Smile: ).

Danach 

```
xorgconfig
```

 um die config zu erstellen, genau wie früher bei xfree. In der  xorg-config noch den Videotreiber von "nv" auf "nvidia" geändert.

Nach startx kam dann immer der üble twm, deswegen musste ich noch in meinem home-Verzeichnis die datei .xinitrc anlegen, da hab ich dann einfach 

```
exec startkde
```

 reingetippt, schon gings wieder.

sonstige Probleme: nein, ales funktioniert, auch die games

compile-Zeit: ca. ne Stunde, mit änderung der configs etc...

stabil: bisher ja

Geschwindigkeit: besser (subjektiv, kde und die apps starten schneller)

hat sich der Umstieg gelohnt: JA!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

 *amne wrote:*   

> Das emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6 kann man sich glaub ich auch sparen, oder?

 

ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man wegen einigen ebuild-abhängigkeiten

xfree noch injecten muss. ob das allerdings immer noch der fall ist, tja, äh, aäh, nächste frage  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Nachdem sich xfree und xorg-x11 blockieren nehme ich an, dass das inzwischen hinfällig ist. Hab testweise 

```
emerge -p emacs
```

 gemacht und er wollte trotz USE="X" kein xfree mehr installieren.

----------

## boris64

deinen aussagen nach nehme ich an, dass man es nicht mehr "injizieren" muss?

dann werde ich mal die spritze wieder rausziehen und gucken, was passiert  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

nachdem ich xfree dann wieder mittels

```
emerge -C x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6
```

gekickt hatte, wollte portage beim nächsten

```
emerge -u world
```

xfree erneut installieren.

böses, böses portage.

hilfe(?!)

[/EDIT]

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe auch das Update auf xorg gemacht und muss sagen, es läuft auf jeden Fall stabil.

Solang es noch einige Abhängigkeiten zu XF86 gibt muss, werden wir wohl nicht auf ein emerge -i XF86* verzichten können. So schnell wird sich da auch nichts verändern, da es doch recht viele Pakete sind, die diese Abhängigkeit besitzen und xorg noch nicht wirklich als stable deklariert wurde. Wenn das aber soweit ist wird das "injekten" von XF86 auch nicht mehr nötig sein.

Einfach noch ein paar Wochen abwarten und mal ehrlich: Stört es, wenn man dem portage mal was vorgaukelt?  :Surprised: )

----------

## amne

Hm, dann hab ich mit den Abhängigkeiten vermutlich einfach Glück gehabt. Auf dem Rechner ist ausser xfce4 und firefox nicht viel installiert, was auf Xfree bestehen könnte.  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Einfach noch ein paar Wochen abwarten und mal ehrlich: Stört es, wenn man dem portage mal was vorgaukelt?

 

nein  :Wink:  programme verhonepipeln macht doch echt spass. wer z.b. wine benutzt. 

dessen rechner denkt ja auch, dass windows installiert wäre.

 *Quote:*   

> Hm, dann hab ich mit den Abhängigkeiten vermutlich einfach Glück gehabt. Auf dem Rechner ist ausser xfce4 und firefox nicht viel installiert, was auf Xfree bestehen könnte. 

 

igittigitt, ein minimalist  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Nein, aber die Anwendungen kommen mangels eigener CPU-Leistung grossteils übers Netz.  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Und das funktioniert jetzt auch 100% Problemlos mit dem XOrg Server?

Ich trau mir nicht ganz meine Workstation upzudaten, weil ich die fuer die taegliche ARbeit brauche^^

----------

## boris64

keine probleme hier.

bis auf die geänderten fontpfade (seit 4.3.r5/6) und eine geänderte configdatei

(die man scheinbar gar nicht ändern/umbenennen muss, da xorg sogar die 

original XF86Config-datei benutzen würde), sind ja auch keine/kaum(?!)

änderungen vorhanden.

----------

## furanku

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Und das funktioniert jetzt auch 100% Problemlos mit dem XOrg Server?
> 
> Ich trau mir nicht ganz meine Workstation upzudaten, weil ich die fuer die taegliche ARbeit brauche^^

 

Wenn's ein Produktionssystem ist würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch ein wenig warten, ausserdem bringt der Umstieg auf den Xorg Server im Augenblick eigentlich keine nennenswerten größeren Vorteile (außer der sympathischeren Lizens).

Mal sehen was die Zusammenarbeit mit Keith Packard in Zukunft so bringt, aber bis wirklich neue Features im Xorg Server auftauchen, oder die ersten Dependencies einen Umstieg nötig machen, bleibe ich beim alten XFree, obwohl ich ansonsten sehr experimentierfreudig bin.

Frank

----------

## Rad

Warte noch - es ist zwar erwartungsgemäss schon stabil usw., aber es wird  sowohl bei dem Sourcecode von X.org wie auch in Portage noch ein paar Änderungen geben, also erspart dir später umsteigen wohl etwas Arbeit!

----------

## eGore911

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Und das funktioniert jetzt auch 100% Problemlos mit dem XOrg Server?
> 
> Ich trau mir nicht ganz meine Workstation upzudaten, weil ich die fuer die taegliche ARbeit brauche^^

 

Ich würde noch nicht wechseln. Das ist das erste release unter teilweise neuen Entwicklern und daher denke ich das noch nicht alles so 100%ig passt. Ich habe den xorg x11 server nur auf einem von 3 systemen installiert und bisher hat mich nichts davon überzeugt alle systeme auf xorg umzuziehen (ich würde eher zum "orginal" zurückkehren, da bei mir GLX nicht laufen will  :Sad:  ) Und soweit ich das beurteilen kann, bietet der xorg x11 server bisher keine gravierenden verbesserungen.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> da bei mir GLX nicht laufen will

 

??? grafikkarte?

 *Quote:*   

> ich würde eher zum "orginal" zurückkehren

 

ich dachte immer, xorg wäre das "original"  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Ich glaub ich lass auch erstmal das wechseln. Die Workstation ist min. 12h taeglich geschaeftlich in gebrauch, und ich verdiene damit meine Semmeln.

Vielleicht update ich ja, wenn das ganze erstmal unmasked ist.

Beim Kernel bin ich was experementierfreudiger  :Wink: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Vielleicht update ich ja, wenn das ganze erstmal unmasked ist.

 

Es IST unmasked. Es ist nur von einer bestehenden xfree Installation geblockt. Da ist ein Unterschied.

----------

## SnorreDev

Nicht, wenn man auf dem Stable Tree faehrt.

Da ist es noch masked.

Nur bei ~x86 nicht mehr.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Stable Tree, wie rückständig  :Razz: 

----------

## eGore911

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   da bei mir GLX nicht laufen will 
> 
> ??? grafikkarte?

 

Eine ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility (hat mit dem XF86 Server und ati-drivers-3.7.6) wunderbar funktioniert.

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ich würde eher zum "orginal" zurückkehren 
> 
> ich dachte immer, xorg wäre das "original" 

 

Noch würde ich XF86 4.3 als orginal bezeichnen, weil so viele Systeme mit dem XF86 laufen und XF86 eine sehr lange Entwicklung hinter sich hat. Außerdem ist der XF86 ja dir Grundlage für xorg, also: das Orginal  :Very Happy: .

----------

## boris64

ah ja, ich bin schon über mehrere threads gestolpert, in denen

leute probleme mit ati-karten und opengl hatten

(brauch das nicht eigentlich dri statt glx).

was "das original" angeht, afaik ist xorg das original

und xf86 eine spezial auf die x86-architektur angepasste

version von xorg -> original -> xorg

(oder irre ich?! kann jemand da mal licht reinbringen?)

----------

## eGore911

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ah ja, ich bin schon über mehrere threads gestolpert, in denen
> 
> leute probleme mit ati-karten und opengl hatten
> 
> (brauch das nicht eigentlich dri statt glx).

 

emere ati-drivers-3.7.6-r1 wirkt wahre wunder  :Smile: 

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> was "das original" angeht, afaik ist xorg das original
> 
> und xf86 eine spezial auf die x86-architektur angepasste
> 
> version von xorg -> original -> xorg
> ...

 

die anwort steht in diesem thread (erste seite glaub ich)

----------

## rc

Hi,

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *vitae wrote:*   habs grade zum laufen bekommen.
> 
> installiert ist der aktuelle gentoo-dev-kernel. 
> 
> Hab gerade xorg-x11 installiert. Soweit kein Problem (emerge -B --nodeps xorg-x11 und dann der Tausch mit xfree)
> ...

 

hatte auch dieses Problem. Bei mir trats aber erst auf wenn ich von xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1 zu xorg-x11-6.7.99.902 bzw. xorg-x11-6.7.99.2 gewechselt habe (grade seh ich, dass es inzwischen schon xorg-x11-6.7.99.903 gibt. Hab da noch nix ausprobiert).

Hab Opera zum laufen gekriegt indem ich es wie folgt aus einer Konsole gestartet habe.

```

opera -fn -*-courier-medium-r-normal-*-18-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

```

Damit benutzt Opera einen anderen Font.

Ist zwar nicht die ultimative Lösung aber es funktioniert erstmal.

Edit: Bei xorg-x11-6.7.99.903 tritt dieser Fehler nicht mehr auf

Grüsse,

rc

----------

